
Cloudflare Provides Cybersecurity for at Least 7 Terror Groups - briandear
https://news.yahoo.com/u-tech-giant-cloudflare-provides-171234439.html
======
orliesaurus
I remember when they shut off that stormer site[1].

So apparently how do you decide who to shutdown: How does this affect net
neutrality and all that. Where do you draw the line?

[1] [https://blog.cloudflare.com/why-we-terminated-daily-
stormer/](https://blog.cloudflare.com/why-we-terminated-daily-stormer/)

------
phendrenad2
Cloudflare provides cybersecurity for a lot of politically unpopular groups,
such as groups criticizing totalitarian regimes. Whenever I see someone
bashing Cloudflare, I just assume it's someone with an axe to grind.

~~~
briandear
The al-Aqsa Martyrs Brigade is the very definition of a terrorist group. They
aren’t criticizing— they are blowing people up.

Setting yourself of fire — that’s speech. Suicide bombing- that’s not speech.
You can criticize and even hate. But when that turns to the promotion of
killing innocent people, that crosses the line from dissent to terror.

If white supremacy is taken down but groups that actually blow up innocent
people as a tactic are not taken down, that’s a weird inconsistency. This
would be a non story if Cloudflare were consistent. By taking down the white
supremacist sites but not taking down al-Aqsa, Cloudflare has taken a position
inconsistent with content-agnostic management of their platform.

Hamas could be debated, but there isn’t any logical reasoning behind al-Aqsa
being allowed while white supremacists aren’t. Both groups are far beyond
“criticizing totalitarian regimes.” If we can’t see the moral difference
between al-Aqsa and dissidents, then we have lost the plot.

~~~
phendrenad2
I don't think you understood my comment at all.

